# Nov 2003:  Canadian spy probe crashes in Afghanistan



## holywars33 (21 Nov 2003)

So much for our new high tech toys....
cbc.ca


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (21 Nov 2003)

I thought we were still trialing them.  It may have been shot down though and the Americans have lost quite a few.


----------



## Bert (21 Nov 2003)

Looking at the picture, it seems most of the plane
is intact after the fall.  Likely they could tell if the mechanical controls for parachute release were defective.  Otherwise, the problem could have been a comm failure, electrical intermittent connection, or electronic failure not to mention flakey software.

HA!  33 million dollars per unit??  That include weapons and the little mouse that turns the engine? Theres likely less than 15,000 dollars worth of components and hardware to it.  I wonder where the other $32,985,000 fell out?  Maybe the gold plated parachute didn‘t catch air.  Quite the engineering mark-up.


----------



## Garry (22 Nov 2003)

it was made in France- sure it just didn‘t do what it was made to do?


----------



## Gunner109 (30 Nov 2003)

33 Million is for all of the UAV‘s.  While the craft its self is very basic.  the onboard survey kit is probably the most expensive.  also the remot control suite.  Not to mention the launch platform.  It is a very good peice of kit.  I know most of the guys that operate them and they are pleased with the UAV‘s


----------



## Deleted member 585 (30 Nov 2003)

Coming soon to a Bombardier-powered, patronage-fulfilled deal near you:

The GBC/Bombardier Paper Shredder.

Ideally suited to the task of destroying documentation of contract-satisfying prototype specs; for the ultimate in support of "bait-and-switch" tactics.

I‘d like to know if I can tow my buddy on his toboggan behind that UAV...


----------



## Ruthless4Life (3 Dec 2003)

...and there goes our $33 million...

Personally I would prefer it goes to somewhere else...


----------



## elscotto937 (6 Dec 2003)

Garry Said, "It was made in France- sure it just didn‘t do what it was made to do?"

No Garry, in that case it would have turned around to land at the nearest German camp to surrender itself.


----------



## SNoseworthy (11 Dec 2003)

Old topic I know, but from what I understand, the drone that crashed was the test one. While it‘s an expensive loss, at least the problem that occured will be corrected in the rest. As mentioned, the total contract for all drones and equipment is $33 million...while the loss of one is a lot of money (though I suspect there‘s a warranty of some sort in there), there are still a few other drones and equipment to make the program work. It‘s like with the Vics...they‘ve all had problems coming out of drydocks and refits after 8 years or so laid up, however, in time they‘ll work fine...all new equipment has bugs to be worked out.



> No Garry, in that case it would have turned around to land at the nearest German camp to surrender itself.


LMAO good one.


----------



## pte anthony (17 Dec 2003)

So what was it a guy in a hot air ballon HAHAHA just   sh@*ting around guys


----------

